# Expiring Residente Temporal



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a question and was wondering if any of you can help.

My wife and I are back in the states and my residente temporal (which I got via Vínculo Familiar) is going to expire in two weeks, I would like to change it to residente permanente in the future, but we are not living in Mexico at this time.

Will INM hold anything against me if I simply let my residency expire without notifying them I am not currently living in the country and then at some point return and apply for a new residente permanente? Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You cannot renew it in Mexico or the consulates in the USA. If it expires, you will have to start over again with a new one. It might be worth a trip back, just for a couple of months at most, in order to go through the tramite to Residente Permanente; if, in fact, you intend to reside permanently in Mexico. If you no longer have an address in Mexico, you will need to establish one before expiration, and change your address with INM.
If that is not possible in the next two weeks, I guess you are going to be a tourist again.
Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

As I understand it if your 2 year Residente Temporal expires you will not be able to apply for Residente Permanente when you return because you have interupted your required 2 years on a Residente Temporal to be eligible to apply for a Residente Permanente under the "Vinculo Familiar" law. You will have to apply for another 2 year Residente Temporal under the "Vinculo Familiar" law and when it is about to expire then can apply for a Residente Permanente. Both can be done inside Mexico at your local INM office. If you only have a 1 year Residente Temporal the same senerio.  Here in SLP it takes about 13 working days to be approved for renewal and 3 more business days to pick up the card, not 1 or 2 months.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. When I applied they actually said I could have applied straight for Permanente under Vínculo Familiar.. But of course they didn't tell me that until I was half way into the transaction. None the less I guess I will have to reapply upon return.

Thanks again.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

elsonador said:


> Thanks for the input guys. When I applied they actually said I could have applied straight for Permanente under Vínculo Familiar.. But of course they didn't tell me that until I was half way into the transaction. None the less I guess I will have to reapply upon return.
> 
> Thanks again.


If you are married to a Mexican National it is 2 years on a Residente Temporal with the "Vinculo Familiar" law first. If you are the father of a Mexican National you can apply for a Residente Permanente with the "Vinculo Familiar" law.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

AlanMexicali,

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## jmaxwell92264 (Jul 16, 2019)

*Expired RT Visa*

I've been back in the U.S. since 04/30/2017. My RT expires in December 2019 (my 4 year RT term will be up then) and I will not be returning to Mexico before then. If I move back to Mexico a year or so later, what kind of visa can I apply for and how? Can I start all over, applying at the consulate in L.A. for a fresh RT that I can use for another 4 years, then convert to a RP visa after that? That way, I can keep my California-plated car in Mexico for 4 years, which would help matters tremendously. 

Also, I have not notified the Mexico authorities of my move back to California from Rosarito in 2017. Will this be a serious problem? I would be moving to Chapala, not Rosarito. (Lived in Chapala before Rosarito and loved it.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since you are now approaching eligibility for Residente Permanente, it seems foolish to let that opportunity pass. However, if that must be......just take your chances that you will be approved again in the future.


----------



## jmaxwell92264 (Jul 16, 2019)

RVGRINGO said:


> Since you are now approaching eligibility for Residente Permanente, it seems foolish to let that opportunity pass. However, if that must be......just take your chances that you will be approved again in the future.


I think I would prefer to start all over if I can, just so that I won't have to buy a car for 4 years. When the time gets closer (and more definite), I'll have to check it out with Azucena or Spencer in Ajijic, as the rules will probably change considerably before then.


----------

